# Apuntes e info de electrónica y más



## janston (Mar 7, 2013)

Buenas noches gente del foro, vengo a dejarles un aporte que me ha servido mucho. Son apuntes de la Facultad de Ingeniería de la Universidad de Buenos Aires.
*cómo acceder a los apuntes/material*
1) En este link está el índice de carreras

http://www.fi.uba.ar/extranjeros/index.php?m=308

_Ejemplo:_
Departamento de Electrónica | electron@fi.uba.ar
Materias (+)
(Cód. 66.XX)

2) hacer click en el "*(+)*" y los llevará a una página con los códigos de las asignaturas:
66.01 Técnica Digital (+);
66.02 Laboratorio (+);
66.03 Electrónica General (+);
etcétera.

(esta página http://www.fi.uba.ar/institucional/index.php?cm=1&n=1&m=138&idl=767&idi=245)

3) van a esta última página:

http://materias.fi.uba.ar/66XX/

Y en el lugar de las "XX" colocan el número de asignatura que quieran ver. Vamos  elegir acústica, entonces ponemos http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6667/

Vamos a la sección de descargas de la izquierda, click derecho en los links y guardamos el enlace como pdf o word, depende qué hayan subidos los profesores.



Y nos queda el apunte:



Nota 1: no todas las páginas de las asignaturas cuentan con el mismo formato, pero es cuestión de buscar un poco y encontrarán fácil los links de los archivos 

Nota 2: ésto es a prueba y error, hay apuntes buenos y malos, pero información hay mucha


Saludos


----------

